# Need holster suggestions for Bersa Thunder 9 Ultra Compact



## Michaeld1953 (Jan 19, 2013)

Need holster suggestions for Bersa Thunder 9 Ultra Compact. Leather and Nylon OWB, Tagua has an awesome holster, the 4 in 1 but my Bersa isn't listed but possibly a Glock 19 or Maybe a Glock 26 will fit the Bersa. Has anyone got some suggestions, need a little help here. Have seen the Vega holsters on the Bersa website. Not interested in Fobus stuff. C'mon folks help me out. I am also partial to pancake style belt holsters.
Thank you in advance,
Michael

Born American, Southern by the Grace of God


----------



## DIESEL44 (Jan 5, 2014)

I am sure you have one by now but here is what I use in case someone else is looking. Works right or left, inside or outside the pants.


__
https://flic.kr/p/12577980943


__
https://flic.kr/p/12577972573


__
https://flic.kr/p/12578317554


__
https://flic.kr/p/12577980943


----------



## Michaeld1953 (Jan 19, 2013)

Link was no good.


----------



## DIESEL44 (Jan 5, 2014)

links fixed


----------



## AdamSmith (Dec 18, 2013)

I get my holsters from these guys:

High Noon Holsters, Gun Holsters and Concealment Holsters


----------



## EvilTwin (Sep 4, 2014)

I use a modified Uncle Mike's Pocket holster # 3


----------

